# No Dazzle High Beam Coding for LED Head Lights



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Did the coding on my 2014 M5 (LED Lighting Package) and went for a test drive

I don't see the split happening if there is a car in front. HBA turns off if there is a car in front.

Only change I notice is if there is no car in front and if there is a car coming in the opposite direction the head lights are dimmed and the HBA indicator is still on.
If not for the indicator i wouldnt have noticed any significant change.


Folks with LED headlights, any comments?


----------



## bmw328jc (Jul 29, 2014)

Just checking to make sure you did the VO Code and the FDL coding? Other members have got it working and its a very noticeable system. You cant mistake it.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

I have VO coded FRM and KAFAS2.

and FDL coded the FRM to set the HBA to default on.


----------



## bmw328jc (Jul 29, 2014)

see below.. its also speed related which you can change. 


I think you are correct. I just went out for a drive with the following changes:

C_HBA_ENA_V_LO	werte=18 (15 MPH)
C_HBA_ENA_V_HI	werte=28 (25 MPH)

The HBA did not turn on the high beam until i exceeded 25 MPH. When i mentioned previously that below around 40 MPH, the HBA would only become a "dumb" system, that was because i had already adjusted C_HBA_ENA_V_HI to 35 MPH. My observation that it would only turn on/off both high beams was correct but turned out that observation was based on insufficient data. In my drive tonight, when the HBA was enabled above 25 MPH, on several occasions, HBA actually turned the left high beam off while leaving the right high beam on when cars approached from the opposite direction on a 2-lane road, and it would turn the left high beam back on as soon as those car passed.

So what i stated previously about HBA being "dumb" at slow speed is completely untrue. When the HBA is engaged, it's smart ALL THE TIME. This is one instance when i am thrilled to be wrong


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the update...Scenario explained above seems to be working with my car once in a while may be its not dramatic enough to get my attention.

Did any body got the split working? viz .. if there is a car in front will the head light focus on the extremes and dims in the center ?


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

DreamCar said:


> Thanks for the update...Scenario explained above seems to be working with my car once in a while may be its not dramatic enough to get my attention.
> 
> Did any body got the split working? viz .. if there is a car in front will the head light focus on the extremes and dims in the center ?


I've done a fair amount of testing and I think most of the people that say they have the anti dazzle working, really I think its just the VLD and the anti dazzle HBA is partially working. My LEDs work exactly as in the BMW video. When I come up behind a car the left and right headlights split and the center dips and a black box is created over the rear of the car in front of me. Or if I come up behind a car and another car is coming towards me (this is on a two lane road) the left headlight dips to avoid blinding the approaching car and the right headlight moves to the right to light up more of the shoulder without blinding the car in front of me. I've had this coded on my LCI 535 for almost a year now. I've passed cops and come up behind cops. I've never been pulled over and no one has ever flashed their HB's at me. Now I just got a 2015 X5 with the LED and I coded it the way other F15 owners say that their anti dazzle is working. However, its not. Upon testing the lights move, but do not move to where they light up the road more. I had several cars flash their HB's at me and a car that I came up behind slammed on their brakes and pulled over to the shoulder and then honked at me. So here's the important step I think most are leaving out. I'm going to code this and report back. ON my LCI I removed the 5AP and 8S4, then I VO coded the following ECU's KAFAS, HU_NBT, FRM, TMS1 and TMS2. The TMS 1&2 are the ECU's that control the LED's If you don't VO code the 2 headlight ECU's, how will they know that the 5AP and 8S4 have been removed? Also I FDL coded HU_NBT HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT -> to Aktiv. GO back and pull up your saved file when you removed the 5AP and 8S4 and follow all the steps, then VO code TMS1 and TMS 2 and let me know if that fixes your lights and they start splitting. I'm betting this fixes my X5 so the HB are working and moving as they should.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the update.

I dont think we have to load the VO again, I may be wrong but once loaded it is there.

Anyways i VO coded the HU_NBT and both the TMS modules directly after reading the VO from vehicle.

went for a test drive unfortunately i dont see any discernible difference but this time the HBA is on, even when there is a car infront of me..

I think we cannot see it in action under street lights, tried dark local roads but couldn't find any cars on road.
looks like i need to test it more.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

DreamCar said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> I dont think we have to load the VO again, I may be wrong but once loaded it is there.
> 
> ...


Try letting the car sleep. For some reason after I coded our X5 I went to test the VLD by turning on the lights while in the garage and turning the fog lights on and off to see what the left headlight did. It didn't move, but the next day it did. Also the anti dazzle takes in to account the ambient light. If there's a lot of cars and street lights present, it tends to just shut off rather than try and take all of the different light sources into account. This system works best on dark two lane roads.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

I will try again to night 
if it doesn't work then I am planning to VO code the SVT and see


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

DreamCar said:


> I will try again to night
> if it doesn't work then I am planning to VO code the SVT and see


I VO coded the TMS ecu's last night and the VLD stopped working. So I let the car sleep overnight and I'll test tonight and report back. I'm also going to look at KAFAS to see if anything may need to be enabled through FDL coding.

Sent from your moms house


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Went for a test drive.

I think it is working, We need to know where to look.

The moment it sees a car in front instead of completely switching off it shifts from farthest mode to widest mode and cuts off the height

Pay attention to the right side wide angle it covers more area, try switching of the system when it is in intelligent mode then you will notice the difference.


It might be helpful if there is a deer in the woods and there is a car in front you have better chance of noticing the deer.

Thanks skalberti for the help!


Is it a dramatic change ? dont think so.
Can it be better ? may be but we have to test drive car which has this option from factory.


----------



## skalberti (Aug 20, 2013)

Is there a dark box over the car in front you? If there's only a car in front of you and no cars coming towards you the left and right headlights should split and the center should dip. That's how the black box is created. I'll test mine tonight and see if I can get it on video. 


Sent from your moms house


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

skalberti said:


> Is there a dark box over the car in front you? If there's only a car in front of you and no cars coming towards you the left and right headlights should split and the center should dip. That's how the black box is created. I'll test mine tonight and see if I can get it on video.
> 
> Sent from your moms house


It does dip, no doubt about it basically the car in front is not flashed ....but i couldn't put my finger on the split action.
but the right side wide angle is illuminated which can be attributed to split.

I think we need to test drive longer to really discern the functionality.

I think we need to adjust the speedlimit parameters to kick off the HBA early


----------



## anubus12 (Apr 4, 2014)

Did the following coding on my 2015 F25 LED: 

- Removed 5AP and 84S from FA
- Coded the following modules : FRM, FLA3, TMS1, TMS2, LHM1, LHM2
- HB_NBT : HIGH BEAM ASSIST > aktiv

Got the following results:

- Can't see any splitting of the light and definitely no "box" around cars in front. As a matter of fact, the HIGH shines the back of the cars pretty clearly.
- LOTS of on coming cars flashing HB same as skalberti's results above
- Left LED HB does seem to turn off, but when the oncoming vehicle is too close, hence the flashing at me. Left LED does eventually turn off when the car is essentially about a few yards away. Left LED does turn back on after oncoming car passes
- No discernible "dipping" of HB. Stays on until car comes close, turns off (blue HB light on dash is still on), then turns back on after it passes.

Not sure what else to do. Perhaps 2015 LED lights behaves differently. Perhaps the camera is not sensitive enough to lights of oncoming traffic or rear lights from cars ahead. 

Disappointed that it's not working as others have experienced. May have to go back to the "dumb" HBA so as not to "dazzle" cars . Shame


----------



## anubus12 (Apr 4, 2014)

anubus12 said:


> Did the following coding on my 2015 F25 LED:
> 
> - Removed 5AP and 84S from FA
> - Coded the following modules : FRM, FLA3, TMS1, TMS2, LHM1, LHM2
> ...


Anyone made any progress with any US 2015 LED vehicles? It's been many months, hoping someone has come up with something.


----------



## WMBer (Jun 16, 2014)

Coding that worked on a 2014 F31 failed on my similarly-equipped 2015 F31, using the same coding sequence. I have not yet seen a report on a 2015 BMW that has been successfully coded for anti-dazzle.


----------



## anubus12 (Apr 4, 2014)

WMBer said:


> Coding that worked on a 2014 F31 failed on my similarly-equipped 2015 F31, using the same coding sequence. I have not yet seen a report on a 2015 BMW that has been successfully coded for anti-dazzle.


Is this still the case for anti-dazzle for 2015 with LED?


----------



## txoid (Jul 26, 2015)

How can I get remote programming for this? I have a 14 F10 with lighting package. I will need to get a programming cable unless someone is in the Austin area to meet.



skalberti said:


> I've done a fair amount of testing and I think most of the people that say they have the anti dazzle working, really I think its just the VLD and the anti dazzle HBA is partially working. My LEDs work exactly as in the BMW video. When I come up behind a car the left and right headlights split and the center dips and a black box is created over the rear of the car in front of me. Or if I come up behind a car and another car is coming towards me (this is on a two lane road) the left headlight dips to avoid blinding the approaching car and the right headlight moves to the right to light up more of the shoulder without blinding the car in front of me. I've had this coded on my LCI 535 for almost a year now. I've passed cops and come up behind cops. I've never been pulled over and no one has ever flashed their HB's at me. Now I just got a 2015 X5 with the LED and I coded it the way other F15 owners say that their anti dazzle is working. However, its not. Upon testing the lights move, but do not move to where they light up the road more. I had several cars flash their HB's at me and a car that I came up behind slammed on their brakes and pulled over to the shoulder and then honked at me. So here's the important step I think most are leaving out. I'm going to code this and report back. ON my LCI I removed the 5AP and 8S4, then I VO coded the following ECU's KAFAS, HU_NBT, FRM, TMS1 and TMS2. The TMS 1&2 are the ECU's that control the LED's If you don't VO code the 2 headlight ECU's, how will they know that the 5AP and 8S4 have been removed? Also I FDL coded HU_NBT HIGH_BEAM_ASSISTANT -> to Aktiv. GO back and pull up your saved file when you removed the 5AP and 8S4 and follow all the steps, then VO code TMS1 and TMS 2 and let me know if that fixes your lights and they start splitting. I'm betting this fixes my X5 so the HB are working and moving as they should.


----------



## WMBer (Jun 16, 2014)

Well, heck, try it already and let us know what you find out!

There's also a theory out there that the US models lack metal shutters necessary for anti-dazzle to work properly. Know anything about that? You seem to have one BMW that works properly and another that doesn't. Is there a visible difference in the lighting clusters?


----------



## txoid (Jul 26, 2015)

I got mine coded a few weeks ago by Octopump. They work and it's very cool how they work. For the most part they work great. There have been a few time when the lights create the "tunnel" a little too slow.
I was very distracting at first. I keep looking at the light show ahead. I finally got use to it and notice a by difference in dark country roads. In streets where the street lighting is sufficient the high beams are not on. City driving doesn't make the light come on so for those doing a lot of driving on city street or well lit highways, this function doesn't come on. It does work great on those dark country road and highways with no street lighting.


----------

